# How should I charge my electric toothbrush?



## ifoxbox (Sep 25, 2006)

I was wondering how I should charge my electric toothbrush to get the longest life out of the rechargeable batteries. The toothbrush uses 2 Nicad AA rechargeable batteries and the batteries are trickle charged. The manual suggest that I keep the handle in the charger all the time, and says that there is no way that the batteries can be overcharged.




I currently keep the handle on the charger, and completely discharge the handle every month or so. 



Should I be doing it differently?


----------



## lrp (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me.
I use rechargable NIMH in my toothbrush and charge whenever I notice some power loss.


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 26, 2006)

I use an Oral B one and never leave it on... I think the batteries are slowing down tho...


----------



## citizenal (Sep 26, 2006)

I am also wondering about this, I have a sonicare elite 9500 and it uses nicad. Is it best to just leave it on all the time and fully drain it once a month? I have read reviews where the battery died after 2 years, and I would like it to last longer. 

Does anyone know of a company, like cheap battery packs that will actually change the battery for you? 

Thanks
Al


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 26, 2006)

We use ours until it runs down, then charge it back up. We don't leave it on the charger all the time.

It is just starting to need more frequent charging after over 3 years of heavy use.

Tom


----------



## geepondy (Sep 26, 2006)

I have an Oral B and I generally leave it on the charger but I find, it doesn't keep peak rpm very long if I leave it off the charger.

At work I have one of those AAA $15 or thereabouts Crest model and it runs forever and a day on the one triple A.


----------



## ifoxbox (Sep 26, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> We use ours until it runs down, then charge it back up. We don't leave it on the charger all the time.
> 
> It is just starting to need more frequent charging after over 3 years of heavy use.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

I have heard that is harder on the battery if it is fully drained before recharging, rather than just charging it up after each use. Is that not true?

Some say that charging it up after each use can cause a “memory effect”, but I thought that discharging it each month would help that.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello Ifoxbox,

NiCd cells thrive on abuse like this... Your system should be OK, and may result in increased cycles, but there have been a lot of tests where NiCd cells have been fully cycled over 1000 times.

I have noticed that new models have emerged. By the time my battery dies, it may be time to replace the whole unit. Replacement heads, which once were readily available, now require some looking to locate. I am balancing stockpiling replacement heads with the expected battery life, hoping for an improvement in brushing technology.

Tom


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 27, 2006)

new models are better but still use the sucky NiCd cells...

like my old model(at leat 2 years by now) the cell is dieing(well, i can't use it now)

i will buy those NEW ones, which uses disposable AA or AAA and use nimh in them...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2006)

geepondy said:


> At work I have one of those AAA $15 or thereabouts Crest model and it runs forever and a day on the one triple A.



This is my choice as well for home use. It just works great, and eliminates the battery issue.


----------



## ifoxbox (Sep 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Ifoxbox,
> 
> NiCd cells thrive on abuse like this... Your system should be OK, and may result in increased cycles, but there have been a lot of tests where NiCd cells have been fully cycled over 1000 times.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know. Do you have a Sonicare advance model? That is the model I have and I usually purchase my replacement heads on Ebay. Walmart and other department stores also have them in stock regularly.

I have successfully been able to replace the batteries in my Sonicare, and it works like just like it did when it was new.[font=&quot] So, if your handle ever does die, replacing the batteries is a possibility.[/font] I have been thinking about trying out the Elite model though. Has anyone tried both? If so, which one do you think is better? 



Thanks!


----------



## dekelsey61 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, Do the Braun electric toothbrushes have NIHM or Nick-cadium batteries in them? Thank You. Dan


----------



## greenlight (Sep 27, 2006)

I unplug my sonicare and use it until it is drained. Then I plug it in for a while. I don't like keeping the cord plugged in all the time.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello Ifoxbox,

It is the advance. When it dies, I will take it apart and see about replacing the battery.

Tom


----------



## daloosh (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the Elite and have been very happy, I bought replacement heads on ebay and at amazon when there was free shipping. I charge it up and leave it in the stand, not the charger, while the battery runs down a bit. Then I charge it up again. My wife doesn't use it, so the battery lasts awhile!

daloosh


----------



## dchao (Oct 1, 2006)

It's better to let it drain completely before re-charging, but I am too lazy, I only do a deep discharge every month. Once it's charged, I unplug it from the wall.


----------

